# PA 2018 LATE SPRING MUSHROOMS FINDS



## trahn008

Non morel thread. Post up your pictures of your spring finds. Just trying to set up a year log like last year. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Barnacle

Are either of these the kind of ferns fiddle heads come from? The second pic shows some plants that were either eaten by dear or harvested by a forage which is what got me wondering. They are at one of my better morel spots & i am hoping it’s deer and not another mushroom hunter that found my spot.


----------



## PAtrapper37

That second pic looks to be picked ostrich fern for sure


----------



## PAtrapper37

They are delicious


----------



## trahn008

You don’t find shiitake mushrooms like this at Wegman’s.


----------



## Landrover

trahn008 said:


> You don’t find shiitake mushrooms like this at Wegman’s.
> View attachment 7549


No you don't, but you do find tiny ramps for $18/lb. at Wegmans.


----------



## jpv1125

Barnacle said:


> Are either of these the kind of ferns fiddle heads come from? The second pic shows some plants that were either eaten by dear or harvested by a forage which is what got me wondering. They are at one of my better morel spots & i am hoping it’s deer and not another mushroom hunter that found my spot.
> View attachment 7242
> View attachment 7243
> View attachment 7244


It’s looking like patrapper is eating your fiddleheads.just kidding!!


----------



## Curiousmush90

Wood ears and yellow oysters.


----------



## trahn008

The reishi are starting.


----------



## trahn008




----------



## Curiousmush90

Where are you from? I live in illinois and was wondering when chicken starts groeing around here.


----------



## trahn008

I live in NE PA. If your morel season is winding down you should start seeing chicken's really soon. The funny thing is I find a ton of chickens, and I really don't care for them. You really have to get them when young or just cut the leading edge off the older ones. It's a filler mushroom for me it carries the taste of what ever you put on it. Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

The above mushrooms are reishi not chickens I typed the wrong mushroom in the top of first picture.


----------



## beagleboy

This tree they were really old I am pretty sure they are oysters


----------



## beagleboy

These I would like an id on I harvested some they were on a elm log. I am almost positive they are oysters but would like confirmation. Also what's the best way to try them.


----------



## beagleboy

These were on another tree and were fresher. I took them also. How long will they keep. I don't like to eat much when I try a new mushroom. Will they propagate if I just lay some old ones on a elm log. Sorry for all the questions, but I have many more. Like what's the best way to get the beetle's out of the gills, they were loaded. Sorry about the picture of the gills.


----------



## trahn008

Beagle, Yes oysters. Take a smell of them they should smell like aniseed. As far as the beetles just a good washing. I never found oysters at that stage that never had beetles. I try to get them really young, like front side of caps rolled down. I call those beetles..HEY JUDE. GET IT..All we need is LOVE.. I'll be here all week!!LOL


----------



## beagleboy

Thanks trahn, I can't smell the anise but I don't smell the apricot smell chanterelles are suppose to have either. Are there any other mushrooms that look like them besides angel wings. I heard that angel wings only grow on conifers.


----------



## trahn008

Only one I know of is the Angel Wings. Print them out. spore should be white to slight grey.


----------



## beagleboy

Taking spore print. Have another question do you ever find them on dead white ash, I saw some today that were only the size of a dime but I am pretty sure it was on an ash tree. I didn't have my camera to take any pictures.


----------



## trahn008

Beagle. Most I find are on aspen or poplar. Don't recall any on ash. Speaking of ash WOW just about dead everywhere.


----------



## beagleboy

These were really small but they looked just like the ones I took the pictures of. The ones in the pictures were on elm. The ash in this area has been all dead for years but I have been seeing a lot of saplings lately. I will see if I can get a better id on that tree. It might be poplar.


----------



## beagleboy

trahn, I didn't get much of a spore print but what I did get looked white.


----------



## beagleboy

Do these look like turkey tail.


----------



## trahn008

Yes turkey tail. They do look like older ones not sure if the edges are brown, but the new ones will have dark grey leading edges. I harvest them for tea's.


----------



## Barnacle

I’ve been seeing this lately coming up by dead elms.


----------



## trahn008

Barnacle they look like Ink Caps (Corprinopsis Atramenntaria).


----------



## trahn008

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/coprinoid.html


----------



## beagleboy

Are these wood ears they don't quite look like the picture in my book, but can't find anything else that looks close. They are on elm.


----------



## trahn008

Yes wood ear. Beagle add mushroomexperts.com to you mushroom check resource. It’s hard to just use one source (book) for IDing.


----------



## PAtrapper37

Found six of these all together...are they false morels?


----------



## trahn008

PAtrapper. Yes, False Morels.


----------



## PAtrapper37

Found lots of chickens too...on hemlock though...


----------



## trahn008

PAtrapper, Nice, that's the stage you want to harvest them. I have read and heard some reports where people have trouble eating chickens on fir. Something you just might want to look into or only eat a small amount at first. Congrats!


----------



## trahn008

Don't remember if it was jack or sb on this thread https://www.morels.com/threads/pics...e-dinner-plate-page.46662/page-16#post-118037.. Some really interesting ways of cooking up chickens. I'm looking forward to harvesting some this year.


----------



## beagleboy

trahn008 said:


> Yes wood ear. Beagle add mushroomexperts.com to you mushroom check resource. It’s hard to just use one source (book) for IDing.


Thanks trahn, I will put it on my favorites list.


----------



## PAtrapper37

Oysters by me are popping up


----------



## beagleboy

Trahn when do you harvest the turkey tail for tea and how do you make it


----------



## trahn008

Beagle, I like to harvest turkey tail when the edge has that new growth starting. Some people talk about harvesting it in early spring before the heat dries them out. Really doesn't matter to me because I dry them anyway. I keep all my medical mushrooms in quart mason jars dried. When making tea I take some dried mushrooms and simmer in water for about 1hr I do about a quart of water at a time. I strain the mushrooms out have a cup of tea that day and the rest goes into the refer for the week. When I make my tea I use a green tea bag with the mushroom water and some wild honey from my hives.


----------



## PAtrapper37




----------



## beagleboy

trahn008 said:


> Beagle, I like to harvest turkey tail when the edge has that new growth starting. Some people talk about harvesting it in early spring before the heat dries them out. Really doesn't matter to me because I dry them anyway. I keep all my medical mushrooms in quart mason jars dried. When making tea I take some dried mushrooms and simmer in water for about 1hr I do about a quart of water at a time. I strain the mushrooms out have a cup of tea that day and the rest goes into the refer for the week. When I make my tea I use a green tea bag with the mushroom water and some wild honey from my hives.


Thanks trahn


----------



## Porcina

PAtrapper37 said:


> View attachment 7838


Beautiful photo...was wondering if anyone enjoys preparing and eating these? If so, mind sharing? I've sautéed and eaten before but was not impressed. Any thought would be appreciated!


----------



## beagleboy

Porcina said:


> Beautiful photo...was wondering if anyone enjoys preparing and eating these? If so, mind sharing? I've sautéed and eaten before but was not impressed. Any thought would be appreciated!


Porcina, I just tried them recently too and sautéed in butter they tasted like fried squash to me of which I am not a fan. There are so many around here I would like to find a good recipe too.


----------



## Barnacle

trahn008 said:


> http://www.mushroomexpert.com/coprinoid.html


Cool thanks trahn!


----------



## beagleboy

Found these this evening. Just can't find any chicken of the woods.







[


----------



## trahn008

Beagle got to get out of those elm woods and hit some of the higher elevation in those oak woods for chickens. Most of the higher elevation in PA are oak. Hunt the edges. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Kicker

Can anyone ID these? Oysters? They are small biggest ones are 2 inches. Growing on dead ash tree.


----------



## morelsxs

beagleboy said:


> Do these look like turkey tail.
> View attachment 7739


Thought I'd share this article I saved from years ago . . . written by Paul Stamets.

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/paul-stamets/mushrooms-cancer_b_1560691.html


----------



## beagleboy

I think I found my first chicken of the woods this morning.


----------



## jack

trahn008 said:


> Barnacle they look like Ink Caps (Corprinopsis Atramenntaria).


Actually, they are Coprinopsis variegata, although there are a couple of synonyms


----------



## beagleboy

Kicker said:


> Can anyone ID these? Oysters? They are small biggest ones are 2 inches. Growing on dead ash tree.
> View attachment 7875
> View attachment 7876
> View attachment 7877


Kicker, I found a tree just like that while fishing on Saturday, I haven't made it back yet to see if they got any bigger.


----------



## trahn008

beagleboy said:


> I think I found my first chicken of the woods this morning.
> View attachment 7886


 LOL.. Nice find Beagle!! Choice edible.


----------



## trahn008

Kicker and Beagle they just don't look like oysters too me! I think I might have wrong IDed yours earlier Beagle. I'm not sure what they are but I'll see if I could find out.


----------



## beagleboy

The ones I had the pictures of earlier were different and on elm trees I didn't take a picture of the small ones on the ash. Also I didn't harvest that chicken he looked a little old. lol


----------



## Kicker

I was thinking they don't match oysters.


----------



## pchunter1231

Wont be able to check in here for a few days (no reception) but found around 20 reishi mushrooms on 1 log where we are camping. Had to come home this morning for a kids school function. I know there are lots more. Cant wait. Happy hunting folks and have a good holiday weekend.


----------



## trahn008

Chicken past prime on ash.


----------



## beagleboy

I found this growing at the base of a hardwood dead snag, I think it was oak. It was too old to make positive id. Tried to key the mushroom out but am not able to yet. Any ideas.


----------



## trahn008

Beagle look into Pluteus cervinus (atricapillus) deer mushroom. Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/pluteus_cervinus.html


----------



## trahn008

Beagle also looks like you got some Leotia lubrica Jelly Babies.


----------



## beagleboy

trahn008 said:


> Beagle look into Pluteus cervinus (atricapillus) deer mushroom. Happy Hunting!


Thanks trahn, I looked at Mushroom expert and three of my books and ran the keys as far as I could go without a spore print and had so many possibilities, but when you said the deer mushroom I keyed it back. Two of my books have a dark brown cap but the other one showed the color of the one in my picture and mushroom expert also had a picture close to what I have. I found out if you call something off on color it throws the whole id key off.


----------



## trahn008

Yes beagle color is a hard one. Temp, RH, light exposure can alter mushroom colors.


----------



## Kim radler

W


PAtrapper37 said:


> View attachment 7838


what kind of mushrooms are these?


----------



## trahn008

Kim, Cerioporus Squamosus Dryad Saddle.


----------



## morelsxs

trahn008 said:


> Beagle look into Pluteus cervinus (atricapillus) deer mushroom. Happy Hunting!


I read these are edible. Have any of you eaten these and/or collect and preserve them? If so, your thoughts? There are a ton of these in my stompin' grounds . . .


----------



## trahn008

http://foragerchef.com/the-fawndeer-mushroom-pluteus-cervinus/. I've eaten them. Not bad, but never preserved them.


----------



## PAtrapper37




----------



## beagleboy

Did you ever eat them? I think they are better than pheasant back. I just cut the tender white part off and they will continue to grow. I like them sautéed in butter.


----------



## beagleboy

White spore print I tried to key it out and came up with tricholomopsis platyphylla. H







ow close am I . Was found on well decayed hardwood. It was larger than my hand.


----------



## trahn008

Beagle, I think you did good! http://www.mushroomexpert.com/megacollybia_rodmani.html


----------



## beagleboy

Thanks trahn, I took a couple mile walk on a hilltop to look for chicken of the woods and found it. I thought I would try to key it out. Never saw one before. Great way to keep a persons mind active as well as his body.


----------



## trahn008

beagleboy said:


> Thanks trahn, I took a couple mile walk on a hilltop to look for chicken of the woods and found it. I thought I would try to key it out. Never saw one before. Great way to keep a persons mind active as well as his body.


 Yes, and it's free. Happy Hunting!


----------



## PAtrapper37

Never noticed the oysters smell till you guys pointed it out. Thanks


----------



## PAtrapper37

Been spotting lots of these recently...were they identified in this thread already?


----------



## trahn008

trahn008 said:


> http://www.mushroomexpert.com/pluteus_cervinus.html


 Look into this one.


----------



## beagleboy

Could this be the start of a chicken. It was bright yellow and growing on a hardwood log. For some reason it looks white in the picture.


----------



## PAtrapper37

Found a dead standing poplar loaded with oysters...pretty confident they are my favorite to eat


----------



## beagleboy

Stuck on this one it has bright yellow cap lighter on edges. White gills and a white stem that was very fibrous and I am not sure if it was hollow or not. It crushed when I picked. White spore print, and white warts on the center of cap. Tried on 3 books and mushroom expert and don't seem to get anything close.


----------



## Barnacle

PAtrapper37 said:


> View attachment 8119
> Found a dead standing poplar loaded with oysters...pretty confident they are my favorite to eat


I’ve never found edible oysters. I’d love to try them. Maybe I can grow some in my yard on some tree stumps. I tried stuffing some chickens behind the bark of one last fall but pheasant backs are growing now.


----------



## trahn008

Oysters are hard to find fresh in the wild. Beatles get on them quick. PAtrappers are at the perfect stage for harvest. Congrats!


----------



## trahn008

Beagle, look into the amanita strains. Did it grow from an egg sac? Not one you want to eat!


----------



## trahn008

Also Beagle not sure if those are chickens. Just going to have to go back and check in a week. Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/amanita_muscaria_guessowii.html It is also an older mushroom so the ID points may be hard to connect.


----------



## PAtrapper37

We ate chickens last night...so good...even kids ate them


----------



## beagleboy

trahn008 said:


> http://www.mushroomexpert.com/amanita_muscaria_guessowii.html It is also an older mushroom so the ID points may be hard to connect.


Thanks trahn,


----------



## beagleboy

trahn008 said:


> Also Beagle not sure if those are chickens. Just going to have to go back and check in a week. Happy Hunting!


I went back and checked yesterday and they are not chickens. I saw where someone on another thread said chickens favor dead or diseased red oak. Most of the areas I have been looking are rock oak and chestnut oak. How long can the log be dead, I know of a few log landings where they cut the ends off the logs before they loaded them. It is pretty rough getting to them though.


----------



## trahn008

Beagle yes try to target the red oak. They can be found on other oaks but your chances rise when your around red oak stands. Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

Beagle I try to stay out of clear cuts, for the reason you had stated. They tend to over grow fast and just much more easier ones to be had. With some time you'll get the feel for what woods you need to be in at what time. Most of everything I hunt game and mushrooms I HUNT THE EDGE has a lot to do with that mixed light exposure. You seem to be a very driven person when it comes mushrooming. Once summer hits you want to be hiking trails and paths hunting those edges. Yep mushrooms can be found in the woods but if you really look at where and why pay close attention to that mixed light exposure. I just like to be the game all the time and that's why I hunt edges. Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008




----------



## trahn008




----------



## beagleboy

trahn008 said:


> View attachment 8153
> View attachment 8154


 Will you air dry that reshi or put it in a dehydrator later.


----------



## trahn008

Air dry then dehydrator to finish.


----------



## PAtrapper37

Kids and I had a good hike today


----------



## PAtrapper37

Some of our other finds...not sure on IDs...just like snapping some pics


----------



## PAtrapper37

Lol I was just thinking...with those oysters and chickens I can have surf and turf tonight


----------



## trahn008

One more harvest of tsuage and that should do it for me. We’ll the sun dry then in dehydrator only works if you bring your mushrooms in before it rains! Lol. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Kicker

Found some oysters this morning. Some small just starting. About 10 feet up a tree. Hauled a ladder in to get them.


----------



## trahn008

Kicker two sticks of 1/2 EMT a cupling and a scraper duct taped to one stick works wonders. Congrats on your finds! Happy Hunting!


----------



## Kicker

That's a good idea trahn008. I'll go prepared next time.


----------



## PAtrapper37

I used a pole saw Saturday...it was raining oysters in my daughters head


----------



## PAtrapper37

Somebody told me this was crown tip coral and is edible...is that correct?


----------



## trahn008

Yep crowned tip coral mushroom. Edible.


----------



## PAtrapper37

We got into some more chickens


----------



## PAtrapper37

I thought this was a neat picture


----------



## Barnacle

This thread is great! PAtrapper37, great photos keepem coming! Trahn I’m just taking screenshots of all these great tips your Doleing out.


----------



## beagleboy

This is the first chicken of the woods I found while actually hunting for them. It is growing from the roots of an upturned hemlock tree. I think I read on here that there are some issues with ones that are growing on conifers. Please let me know if that is right.


----------



## PAtrapper37

I always stay away from mushrooms on hemlocks...that’s just me


----------



## Beatnik88

Beagle, every field guide I have used warns to stay away from chickens on conifers. Not everyone will get sick, however they do produce a sensitivity reaction much more frequently than those harvested from deciduous trees.


----------



## Beatnik88

beagleboy said:


> Stuck on this one it has bright yellow cap lighter on edges. White gills and a white stem that was very fibrous and I am not sure if it was hollow or not. It crushed when I picked. White spore print, and white warts on the center of cap. Tried on 3 books and mushroom expert and don't seem to get anything close.
> View attachment 8130
> View attachment 8131


Probably a fly agaric, if not than it's likely a russula od some type


----------



## beagleboy

Thanks Beatnik.


----------



## beagleboy

Too far gone.


----------



## PAtrapper37

That’s the worst...hate finding edibles that you can’t pick


----------



## beagleboy




----------



## beagleboy

I did harvest some of these they had very few beetles.


----------



## Kicker

A lot to far gone. Still brought home a bunch. Good thing I was watching where I walked or i might have lost a toe.


----------



## Gibz

Kicker said:


> A lot to far gone. Still brought home a bunch. Good thing I was watching where I walked or i might have lost a toe.
> View attachment 8208
> View attachment 8209
> View attachment 8210


Yikes, looks like the stock for some good soup!


----------



## Barnacle

Chants are here in Saratoga county! Seems early?


----------



## Barnacle

This area produced a lot of chants last season but it looks like someone took a skid steer through it to put new gravel on the path. Could the disturbance of the ground screw up the productivity of the patch?


----------



## trahn008

WOW Barnacle that is early, distrurbance is always good! Happy Hunting!


----------



## beagleboy

Barnacle when I saw your post I went right out to one of my chant areas and saw this. Big disappointment they are gilled mushrooms but for a second I thought they were starting here too.


----------



## Beatnik88

Holy shit, barnacle I cannot believe they're already popping by you. I wouldn't have bothered looking for another month.


----------



## PAtrapper37

Think I’m going to pass on eating these


----------



## Barnacle

Yeah beat that was my reaction also! It’s only my second season ever looking for chants. I was looking for oysters that I saw last year near those spots and was going to check the vegetation to see if I should do some pruning in advance and there they were.


----------



## Barnacle

Found some more chant pins. The first ones haven’t grown much. More rotten oysters. Found a ton of these gilled mushrooms. Picked a bunch of these reishi, I have never picked them before. Have to figure out what to do with them. I think I saw some of you guys dry them and make tea. Found a lone bolete that I want to try and ID with my North American bolete book that I broke down and bought finally. I’m Determined to find some porcini this year!


----------



## PAtrapper37

Here’s a new one for me...bright red underneath


----------



## Barnacle

Is anyone having issues posting the last couple days nothing is working for me.


----------



## Barnacle

Surprised that just worked!


----------



## steelernation

PA, that would be a red-mouthed bolete, if you hadn't IDed that already.


----------



## PAtrapper37

Thanks steeler...didn’t look like something I’d want to put in my mouth lol


----------



## steelernation

Right. Those ones are somewhat poisonous. Now, when you're out in oak looking for chants soon, the ones that are candy-apple red all over and red pored, those are Frost's, and they are really good if you like things a bit sour. The bugs like most all of the boletes, so it's hard to get them at just the right time, but when you do...bingo!


----------



## trahn008

test


----------



## trahn008

Looks like we are back up and running.


----------



## Kicker

Good to hear. I like seeing what everyone is finding. Makes me want to get out more.


----------



## PAtrapper37

Question on chicken of the woods...will they continue to pop up this summer or do they have a short season like morels?


----------



## jg010682

Not sure how it works were you guys are but here in Minnesota just about the time the morels are winding down the chickens start to show up and they continue through the summer and into early fall about the time the hen of the woods start to show up but spring and fall seem to be the best time here for them


----------



## beagleboy

I am still finding some good oysters. I hope this posts.


----------



## jack

*You shouldn't have anymore trouble posting*


----------



## trahn008

PAtrapper, chickens like the spring and fall, once the summer heat comes they stop fruiting. They like those 50 nights and 70 days. Happy Hunting!


----------



## beagleboy

This little guy was bleating at me when I was looking for mushrooms today. I hope there weren't any coyotes nearby.


----------



## jg010682

Barnacle said:


> Are either of these the kind of ferns fiddle heads come from? The second pic shows some plants that were either eaten by dear or harvested by a forage which is what got me wondering. They are at one of my better morel spots & i am hoping it’s deer and not another mushroom hunter that found my spot.
> View attachment 7242
> View attachment 7243
> View attachment 7244


These are ostrich ferns I picked you can tell because of the indent in the stalk to almost like celery and they are emerald green with a brown paper sack on them what you have there looks the same so I would say they are ostrich ferns which are delicious


----------



## beagleboy

Yesterday too far gone.


----------



## PAtrapper37

Nothing worse...one lot of woods that I pick oysters from I just recently noticed another tree that had them...too far gone


----------



## beagleboy

Well that was in an area that I never hunted before so I know it has oysters there. My 8 year old grandson was with me and he was going to pick them anyway because that was all we found in about 3hours.


----------



## beagleboy

Took the beagle for a walk this afternoon and found this chicken of the woods. I took a little from the edges to try I have never eaten it before.


----------



## beagleboy

I tried the chicken yesterday and I am still here so I guess I can eat it (lol). I like chanterelles, morels, and oysters better. I like the texture.


----------



## PAtrapper37

With the chickens I fry them in pan for a long time...little oil, pepper and garlic salt...they turn out pretty good


----------



## PAtrapper37

I’d like to try reishi tea that I’ve been hearing about...anybody have directions they’d like to share?


----------



## Barnacle

I’ve been wanting to try it as well I picked a bunch 2 weeks ago they’re just sitting in the garage still. I Think I found oysters today? Spore printing them now.


----------



## trahn008

PA, I like to dry my reishi out to make the tea. What I do is cut it down to smaller pieces when it's young and soft, then dry. Once you have it in this form you could do many things with it. The easy way is boil some water and pour into mug couple pieces of reishi and green tea bag and some honey. The reishi itself has a bitter taste to it, so it's something you have to get use too. Happy Hunting!


----------



## PAtrapper37

Do you dry all parts of it or do you use white tip for something else?


----------



## steelernation

PA, the best way to use it is to wait until the white is gone, and preferably after the spores have been released. What we do is quarter a large one (after washing it), and then cutting it into 1/8" thick slices, before drying it in the dehydrator (an over-zealous landlord walled off our access to a huge roof drying area...). We prepare it a more Chinese way (#1 herb in Chinese medicine), and that involves a little more boiling, but you get a lot, so you only have to make it once a week or so. We each drink a mug or two a day, so we go through it a lot quicker than the average person. Lucky that we got lots last year, because this year had nothing in any of our spots.

If you have any more in-depth questions, ask, as we have studied a ton on it over the years. Your looks to be on hardwood, making it the lucidum species. The easier and larger option is on dead hemlocks, the tsugae species. The health benefits are nearly identical.


----------



## PAtrapper37

Curious on ratio of reishi to water when you guys make tea


----------



## sb

Steelernation: _"the best way to use it is to wait until the white is gone, and preferably after the spores have been released"_
or anyone else:

Is there any known relation of stage of harvest of Red Reishi to amounts of polysaccharides & triterpines? Been wondering and haven't gotten around to researching Yet.

(I do 2 stage extracts and Red Reishi are going great in SE OH for me.)


----------



## steelernation

Well, I've studied it a lot, but we opt for the easier way of using a Chinese medicine double-boiler method to make tea. Using the spore powder would be better, but when you're picking 50-100#, washing off the dirt and bugs is part of the mix, so we lose a good bit of the spores. We've been drinking it daily for almost 9 years now, and whatever specifics we ingest seem to be doing the job.

PA - my wife uses 8-10 slices in a quart of water in a porcelain double-boiler, simmering it 60 minutes. The slices can be infused three times total, and at that point, she'll mix it all together in a large pitcher for use all week.

SB - are you picking lucidum on hardwoods, or tsugae on hemlocks?


----------



## sb

SB - are you picking lucidum on hardwoods said:


> Steelernation: I've always been drawn to and pick and use *Reishi tsugae from Hemlocks*.
> 
> Below: The Red Reishi I chose to bring home from my 6-18-2018 "trip to the woods" of Hocking County, SE-Ohio.
> 
> Side note: I'll half the mushroom and then make bacon slice sized 1/8" slices and then dry them in the dry air flow of my basement dehumidifier. Before I do my alcohol soak (stage 1 of the 2 stage extract) , I'll slice the long narrow pieces into match stick size pieces.


----------



## steelernation

sb - Nice. I saw none like that this year.

Your cutting method is the same we do, and we use an Excaliber dehydrator. My wife makes a couple different alcohols, one using reishi and other Chinese herbs, brandy and honey, and another with reishi and cheap vodka just for topical use. I drink the brandy if I feel I need it to ward off something, but a fifth of that usually lasts me years. You should be getting a lot of benefit out of it with the way you use it. If you want to drive a scientist nuts, tell them that reishi is an overall system tonic. I've had scientist friends break their brains trying to tell me that that is an non-existent type of thing ...


----------



## sb

steeler - got that, re "scientists"

On the Reishi, I used to buy capsules for years from others through the internet even as I used to pass by the Reishi in the woods. No more. Having ridden the "learning curve" on the extracts, it does not involve much time on my part.

I also make and use is a two stage extract of Turkey tail.

On that one, the FDA finally approved cancer trials in the US in 2012-13 time, 30 years after Japan had approved it for cancer treatment.

Just last week a friend emailed to tell me that his wife had been diagnosed with cancer in several places in her body and the first and immediate thing they gave her was Turkey tail, even as they scheduled some of the more traditional western medicines/approaches for treatment, also.

Hey . . . happy hunting.


----------



## sb

The last medicinal mushroom I regularly use is Lions Mane.

Over about 5 years, I've added enough improvements to my "let's find Lions mane" arsenel, that I no longer buy Herecium capsules on the internet either. 

I typically find 20+ pounds that I'll bring home, dry and powder. I most commonly add it to cooked cereal, pancakes, gravies etc.


----------



## trahn008

https://practicalselfreliance.com/reishi-mushroom-tincture/
This is the way I do most of my reishi. Teaspoon a day keeps the doctor away! Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

Steeler, I have my eye on about 50 Tsuage reishi I'm letting spore out, when I harvest I could sent you some if you don't get any.


----------



## sb

steelernation said:


> sb - Nice. I saw none like that this year.


Steeler, I would say or add that the operant word is "yet" as in I saw none like that this year, yet.

Go back there in two weeks and they all will all have grown into larger mushrooms.

I found some at the young stage as most in your pics above -- and every other stage at the same time, (pic below).








I would say that this particular trip was characterized by a greater than normal range of stages at the same time for me than I typically find. 

I attribute that to our yo-yo temperatures this spring in OH.


----------



## steelernation

Yes, those look like what we normally find. On any given year, we get 50-200#. Neither of our best locations produced anything but the smallest mature ones, whereas last year we got 180# from our best spots, plus a few chance great ones in an area I'd never been in before. 

Trahn - luckily, we had such a nice haul last year that we have plenty. I just never pass up chances to check for current, fresh ones. Thanks a lot for the offer! We're still enjoying plenty of trumpets left over from the big pick 3 years ago. And lots of honeys from 2 years ago. Going to do a run through some spots in WV on Friday, hoping for chants, trumpets...chickens?


----------



## trahn008

Bump


----------

